# Federal Hi Shok Ammo



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I recently came across some Federal Hi Shok law enforcement ammo (not the well marketed Hydra Shok), anybody used it?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

147 or 115 gr ?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I ordered 147 grain, have not received it yet.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think you'll have any problems, but I've never fired any that I remember. I have a small Kimber and they recommend 125gr and up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I don't think you'll have any problems, but I've never fired any that I remember. I have a small Kimber and they recommend 125gr and up.


For ...P89, SR9,SR9c.

If I like it might try it in larger calibers.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I have some 185 grain 45 ACP labeled as hi shok, and my WWII era 1911 took 50 rounds of it great and also seemed to be a lot cleaner after then 230 gr fmj ammo.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's what I'm issued for my .45 USP. It is good stuff, If you like +P.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SG ammo had some for $319 for 1000 in 155 grain .40 They sold out though before pay day


----------

